# Komplette Zeile lesen und einem Konstruktor übergeben.



## DefconDev (5. Sep 2014)

```
String db_file_name_prefix = "c:\\Users\\Hades 2\\Desktop\\database\\mydb";
		Connection con = null;
		Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver");
		con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:file:" + db_file_name_prefix,"SA",""); 
		Statement statement = con.createStatement();
			
			
		  ResultSet name = statement.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM \"Spieler_Rating\"");
		  ResultSet id = statement.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM \"Spieler_Rating\"");
		  ResultSet eloRating = statement.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM \"Spieler_Rating\"");
		    
		  while(name.next()&&id.next()&&eloRating.next()){
		   Spieler newSpieler = new Spieler(name.getString("Spieler"),id.getInt("ID"),eloRating.getInt("EloRating"));
		   stringSortSpieler.add(newSpieler);
		}
```

Eigentlich möchte ich eine komplette Zeile lesen ohne jedes mal anzugeben wie der Spaltenkopf heißt("Spieler","ID","EloRating")

Ist ResultSet das richtige Mittel oder brauche ich eine ander Klasse?

EDIT:

Mal wieder zu kompliziert gedacht. Mit der WHERE clauses und einem Bedinungsoperator gelöst.


----------



## JavaMeister (5. Sep 2014)

Puhhh... Ich befürchte du hast hier etwas nicht verstanden.

1. Du benötigst eine Query und ein ResultSet.

2. Anschließend Iterierst Du darüber und machst resultSet.getString("Name") ... ID; us.w.

Ohne Angabe der Spalten geht das nicht.


----------



## DefconDev (5. Sep 2014)

```
ResultSet tabel_01 = statement.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM \"Spieler_Rating\" WHERE \"ID\">'0'");
		    
		   
while(tabel_01.next()){
Spieler newSpieler = new Spieler(tabel_01.getString("Spieler"),tabel_01.getInt("ID"),tabel_01.getInt("Elo-Rating"));
		    	stringSortSpieler.add(newSpieler);
			}
```


Eigentlich hat es auch so geklappt.


----------



## JavaMeister (5. Sep 2014)

Genau.


----------

